# currency question



## boomers2 (Jan 19, 2017)

We are planning to visit Chennai/Pondi next month. Can anyone tell us the situation concerning the currency availability? We keep hearing about four hour waits at ATMs. Please let us know about your experiences.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm not in India at the moment but from what I hear from friends in India including Chennai, the queues _have_ eased up in most places.

The ATM cash withdrawal limit is being removed from the 1st of February. Now, I expect this will result in a rush to withdraw from ATMs in the initial 2-3 days, after which it should subside. 

I suggest:
- if you find an empty ATM, after 1 Feb, withdraw as much cash as you might need
- download a mobile app like 'Quikr Cash No Cash' or 'ATM Cash Status-India' to tell you if ATMs nearby have cash, based on crowd-sourced inputs.
- carry credit/debit cards, if you have any
- register for an online wallet (like Paytm) if you don't have one.

Have a good trip.


----------

